# Rep Show Suffolk



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi All hope your all haveing a good christmas.

Ok as we only have one rep show down this way i have found a venue that i can hold one over here in suffolk just thought i would put a post on here to see what you all think any breeders that fancy doing a show say end of jan let me know so i can get a idear of numbers so please email me on [email protected] and i send you the details once i have more of a idear of numbers and costing 



thanks 
Paul :2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

I think you will find it takes more than month to organise and promote a successful show.
Just setting my stopwatch to see how long it is before somone else gets on their high horse and spues out some partially selected legislation to tell you it would be unlawful:lol2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Just contact the F.B.H. before you do anything.We dont need any halfcocked plans threatening the hobby.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

colinm said:


> Just contact the F.B.H. before you do anything.We dont need any halfcocked plans threatening the hobby.


 stopwatch clocked at 3 hours 4 minutes for reference to FBH:lol2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Whether you like it or not the shows that have the backing of the F.B.H. and a club have a far better chance of going ahead and getting less hassle from the antis than ones that dont.I dont know whether it is illegal or not is simply just not worth the chance.The hobby is under threat without mavericks setting up shows willy nilly.There are plenty of well organised shows around in the summer and autumn.
But thats by the by as I cant see that any breeders will want to go to Suffolk in January.Didn`t the shows in Norwich and Maidstone fall by the wayside due to this and other problems?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Your right i can't there being a huge demand for a show in January


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Shows*

hi all thanks for the coments well as there is only one show over this way norwitch show the rest are more north and south, i know it would take a lot of plannning ect and end of jan was not set in stone could be anytime was just testing the water, i will take your coments on broad and update on here once i have all the info 

thanks 

Paul


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

colinm said:


> Whether you like it or not the shows that have the backing of the F.B.H. and a club have a far better chance of going ahead and getting less hassle from the antis than ones that dont.I dont know whether it is illegal or not is simply just not worth the chance.The hobby is under threat without mavericks setting up shows willy nilly.There are plenty of well organised shows around in the summer and autumn.
> But thats by the by as I cant see that any breeders will want to go to Suffolk in January.*Didn`t the shows in Norwich and Maidstone fall by the wayside* due to this and other problems?


*NO* the E.H.S show in Norwich has been successfully ran each year since 1990, with the exception of one year mid 2000's when the school had building works.
Infact it was the only 'open to all' show for several years in the UK.

The Norwich show is booked again for Sunday July 8th 2012 and the EHS would thank you for not bandying around rumors such as the above.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Calm down and have another beer. I am not bandying around rumours.That is not quite the way I remember it but thats of little relevance.
I was making the point to the op that its not quite as easy as just booking a hall and some breeders.There are lots of other considerations.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Shows*

right less anyone has any info that will help me they can PM the info and i dont want this post to end up as a slanging match i no its not easy nothing is but i as a reptile keeper and lover wanted to try to bring the joy of reptiles to more people as and also to give our local breeders another place to meet up and help each other so if you dont have anything constructive to say Dont!!!

Thanks 

paul 

Ps please close this thread 

thanks


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

colinm said:


> Calm down and have another beer. I am not bandying around rumours.That is not quite the way I remember it but thats of little relevance.
> I was making the point to the op that its not quite as easy as just booking a hall and some breeders.There are lots of other considerations.


I don't know what you mean by 'the way you remember it - what I posted above is simply what has happened with the EHS shows since 1990.

I'm totally calm, but a lot of time and effort goes into making club shows successful. One sentance like above can cast doubt in a few minds then rumours spread so my post above is simply knocking that on the head.

Point taken re not being as easy as booking a hall etc and the OP has PM.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I wont go into it on here,because its not the right place and if I am wrong I applogise. 
I know that a lot goes into these shows,but I feel that we are reaching overload at the moment.There will become a time when the shows will decline,the hobby cannot simply sustain the number of shows.

The op would be better in visiting your show or the Essex show,I just dont see that you can organise a show in a month.There are all kinds of considerations to take into account such as getting council agreement,insurance,security,finding breeders with animals to sell and advertising to allow visitors to know where and when it is.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

colinm said:


> I wont go into it on here,because its not the right place and if I am wrong I applogise.
> I know that a lot goes into these shows,but I feel that we are reaching overload at the moment.There will become a time when the shows will decline,the hobby cannot simply sustain the number of shows.
> 
> The op would be better in visiting your show or the Essex show,I just dont see that you can organise a show in a month.There are all kinds of considerations to take into account such as getting council agreement,insurance,security,finding breeders with animals to sell and advertising to allow visitors to know where and when it is.


Cannot sustain the number of shows is a comment I cannot agree with.

There are no shows in Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland and other well populated regions of the UK so probably scope for quite a few more shows. If a show is well organised at a good venue, in good time, and fully publicised (positively) people will turnout. Of course negative publicity and poor administration will do no good as is demonstrated by our colleagues in the Midlands. Also helps if a show sticks to the same venue year in year out.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I am not so sure about the number of shows.Personally I think that in time there will be only a few and looking at it Doncaster and Kempton Park are probably the ones in the best positions.

Unfortunately most people in the U.K. breed a relatively small number of species and unless you want these you have to go elsewhere.How long until we are inundated with Leopard Geckos and Bearded Dragons for instance? There can only be a finite number of people who want them.I breed some unusual herps(for Britain) but I would much rather swap them on the continent for other unusual ones than sell them here.

It really is a shame but in Britain we seem so obsessed by morphs ( and hence money) that it really is better as far asd I am concerned to travel to Hamm once a year than go to Kemptom,Doncaster,Norwich or Kidderminster.Unfortunately we seem very much like the Americans in this way rather than the Europeans.

As to why there are no shows in Ireland,Wales or Scotland,I dont know.Perhasps reptile keeping is not that big in Wales or Ireland but it seems to be in Scotland.

A bit off topic ,sorry.


----------

